# Hello



## Christine1310 (Nov 23, 2008)

Just thought I would introduce myself.  We (hubby and I) have just bought our first motorhome - Laika Ecovip 7 - and we are looking forward to 'wild camping' both here and on the continent.  This site has some great information.  We hope to meet some of you out and about in the future.


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Welcome*

Hi Christine

Welcome to the site. Hope you enjoy yourselves wild camping. This lot are very helpful at answering queries and sorting out problems.

Wee-z
Adele


----------



## Deleted member 4850 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi Christine and welcome. We're just newbies too and have been bowled over by the friendliness and helpful folk on this site. Hope you have a great time in the new machine!


----------



## TWS (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi and welcome from another newbie.


----------



## undersiege (Nov 27, 2008)

Hiya Christine

Welcome to the motorhome fraternity.  I am fairly new too, but the action is on weekend evenings (on the site that is).


----------



## hollyhymer (Dec 1, 2008)

Welcome from one newbie to another...


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Dec 1, 2008)

Welcome to all our new and recently joined membersnew blood is just what we need sometimes goes a bit quiet on the forum so the more the merrierAndy.


----------



## tresrikay (Dec 1, 2008)

And a big welcome from a bit of a veteran, If I can hack it so can you


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome indeed! There is a depth of knowledge here and it is all based on practical experience.
I note that you are thinking about Euroland? There is some excellent advice here and it will save you hours of stress.


----------



## undersiege (Dec 5, 2008)

I think this post proves a point about hitting the "thanks" button (see acknowledgment posted by *****) 	Some people will post in a fit of enthusiasm ( maybe go test out the swivel and flush action on the new cassette, possibly fiddle with the display board relating to the battery charge and wonder what it means).  Oh man this Wild camping stuff is the cat's whiskers, banished are concerns over who exactly let the police search Damian Greene's office (and discover he only needs one more Sainsbury's voucher for a 5p per litre discount, Gasp!!)

Christine may NEVER come back to this site again.  If she does and can remember how to access it gain, very good.  But!! if she cannot remember she may at least acknowledge her transient enthusiasm.


----------

